# Prettyboy AMA



## Prettyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/


Some of my threads:

*Nutrition*








A comprehensive guide to essential nutrients


I. Introduction II. Protein [/B] Animal vs plant based protein The inherent problems of plant protein sources [/SPOILER] III. Lipids [/B][/SIZE] Cholesterol Monounsaturated fatty acids Polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFAs) [/B][/SIZE] Omega-6 The omega 3:6 ratio [/SPOILER] [/SPOILER]...




looksmax.org












My diet


I. Overview II. The meals 1. Meal After taking a shit and washing my face, the very first thing I do in my day is I eat a breakfast consisting of home grown free range eggs fried on Irish Kerrygold butter, with cheese and milk. I like a wide variety of cheese, the only thing which matters is...




looksmax.org





*Exercise*
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-i-...aturally-my-detailed-exercise-routine.431952/
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-lower-third-training-routine.437193/

*Skin*
https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-on-achieving-model-tier-skin.430153/
https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-...xing-skin-failos-makeup-guide-for-men.500888/
https://looksmax.org/threads/melanotan-2-update.519588/

*Hair*
https://looksmax.org/threads/hair-types.441798/

*Grooming*
https://looksmax.org/threads/im-about-to-start-my-ipl-permanent-facial-hair-removal-tomorrow.417762/
https://looksmax.org/threads/i-have-found-a-way-to-purge-facial-hair.516109/

*Society*
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-hi...d-unconditionally-in-a-romantic-sense.505298/

I'm currently indulged in learning more about the antagonistic pleiotropy hypothesis, with a special focus on androgens, especially DHT's role in men's aging. My next thread will probably be about that topic. 

With that said, AMA


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 5, 2022)

what do you do for work
how do i find a woman to be my partner
are you gonna stay natty


----------



## Manu le coq (Jul 5, 2022)

nice physique bro, how tall are you and how long have you been lifting for?


----------



## ErbCel (Jul 5, 2022)

Your skincare routine is quite simple, why is that?


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 5, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> what do you do for work


he's a software dev


StuffedFrog said:


> how do i find a woman to be my partner


follow his looks guide


StuffedFrog said:


> are you gonna stay natty


he said gains have been slow so he will start tren soon. I read all of his posts lol


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 5, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> how tall are you and how long have you been lifting for


he said he's 5'6" and has been lifting since he was 13


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 5, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> he's a software dev
> 
> follow his looks guide
> 
> he said gains have been slow so he will start tren soon. I read all of his posts lol


----------



## Manu le coq (Jul 5, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> he said he's 5'6" and has been lifting since he was 13


it's strange to weight this heavy for his height, is he natty?


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 5, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> it's strange to weight this heavy for his height, is he natty?


he says so but everyone knows he's lying


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 5, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> it's strange to weight this heavy for his height, is he natty?


hes fucking with you


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 5, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> he says so but everyone knows he's lying


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 5, 2022)

what are your lifts


----------



## exeight (Jul 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


how is your vagina shaved?
blank? or full hairy?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 5, 2022)

How long does it take you to pluck your beard?


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 5, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> he's a software dev


what certifications did he need for this


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> what do you do for work


I've only just started to intern recently but I'm heading into finance as things stand now



StuffedFrog said:


> how do i find a woman to be my partner


The key is having as many common things with her as possible. Ideally same social class, worldview, hobbies, personality, upbringing and education for maximum amount of shared experiences. I'm a believer of _like attracts like _, we need to first learn about ourselves with deep introspection to know who we really are, then seek out to search a woman who is compatible with that persona. Most organic way would be to date a girl from a place where you spend a lot of time and enjoy yourself, but it all depends on your personality, what kind of a person you are, what do you seek in your partner. 



StuffedFrog said:


> are you gonna stay natty


I plan to stay natural in my 20s definitely, but I certainly wouldn't rule out the possibility of going on TRT later in my life as my natural testosterone levels will start to drop as I age.


----------



## Deleted member 5455 (Jul 5, 2022)

Has the pretty boy appeal, made other men lose respect for you?
I plan on going a similar route, but Im already cucked to death even before starting the prettyboy route 

Also post pics you handsome bastard


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> nice physique bro, how tall are you and how long have you been lifting for?


6'3. I've always did some kind of sport growing up, but it was in the second half of high school that I've started to attend gym as a standalone activity, cca. 4 years ago. Last year I had to stop it for more than half year due to lockdowns but now I'm back back on track 



ErbCel said:


> Your skincare routine is quite simple, why is that?


I like to experience around with new things but most of them turn out to be useless, so I don't overcomplicate my routine



StuffedFrog said:


> what are your lifts


Weights I'm currently working with is 115kg for bench, 75kg for shoulder press, 155kg for squat. I don't usually do conventional deadlifts, instead stick with Romanian ones. I do the latter with 120kgs.



LooksOverAll said:


> How long does it take you to pluck your beard?


First time it took me like 3-4 hours. I redid it recently and I was done much faster, under 2 hours.



Optomisticel said:


> Has the pretty boy appeal, made other men lose respect for you?
> I plan on going a similar route, but Im already cucked to death even before starting the prettyboy route


No it haven't, at least not openly. There's a few factors behind that. In my case I'm above average height and body wise I'm lean while also holding a respectable amount of muscle - this alone means most men doesn't (openly) disrespect me. The other one is environment, prettyboys naturally don't mingle with masc coping ogres. Each of them has their natural habitats and they usually don't cross each other's path. People on a construction site may make fun of me for sometimes wearing BB cream or sporting a curtain haircut but I'm not on a construction site, but in college environment.


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 5, 2022)

You're quite literally the only person I see here who managed to build a physique who I deemed worthy (for slaying, igmaxing, etc) as a complete natural (if ur not lying ofc). 

Realy good genetics tbh either way.


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


would you like ever considering turning into a masculine brute and see what women you get?


----------



## Deleted member 5455 (Jul 5, 2022)

@Prettyboy

Thank you for the high quality posts.

I'm currently following your skin routine, diet and also your current workout plan but due to an undeveloped body, I have issues performing some of the exercises in full.

Have you ever posted that newbie full body workout routine? The one you originally started off with?

What's your opinion on https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/kb/recommended_routine/
[R/bodyweight Recommend Routine]

Is it a respectable entry into developing a starter physique?

Thanks again


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2022)

are you planning using your looks for money?


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> prettyboys naturally don't mingle with masc coping ogres.


Why not? My friends are masc ogre types or soys.


----------



## traveler (Jul 5, 2022)

how many females have u fuck prior to looksmax and after looksmax


----------



## NeoDandi (Jul 5, 2022)

How many followers (hopefully organic and not bought) do you have respectively on IG and TikTok?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> You're quite literally the only person I see here who managed to build a physique who I deemed worthy (for slaying, igmaxing, etc) as a complete natural (if ur not lying ofc).
> 
> Realy good genetics tbh either way.


Have you seen @Amnesia ’s physique? He looks very good and is a lifelong natural

My diet and nutritional beliefs are a dead giveaway I’ve never touched any gear in my life tbh. Carnivore would be an incredible waste on gear, especially if the goal is mass. Steroids and carbs go together like peanut butter and jelly. AAS make you extremely insulin sensitive (some compounds moreso than others). Insulin has cross-affinity for the IGF-1 receptor and plays a very large role in anabolism in a handful of other ways. Outside of manipulating water retention for photoshoots/shows, there's no reason to be eating low carbs on gear


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Jul 5, 2022)

What does your physique look like? Need motivation to not be fat anymore!!


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Have you seen @Amnesia ’s physique? He looks very good and is a lifelong natural
> 
> My diet and nutritional beliefs are a dead giveaway I’ve never touched any gear in my life tbh. Carnivore would be an incredible waste on gear, especially if the goal is mass. Steroids and carbs go together like peanut butter and jelly. AAS make you extremely insulin sensitive (some compounds moreso than others). Insulin has cross-affinity for the IGF-1 receptor and plays a very large role in anabolism in a handful of other ways. Outside of manipulating water retention for photoshoots/shows, there's no reason to be eating low carbs on gear


Whats ur macros


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

blackdoomer said:


> What does your physique look like? Need motivation to not be fat anymore!!


over if you have this mindset


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao said:


> over if you have this mindset


My mindset is horribly fucked lol. Negativity bias, hopelessness, and a tendency to give up easily. But once I start and see some progress it will motivate me to keep going.


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Jul 5, 2022)

Also, bro do you know anything about improving facial symmetry? So far I know about sleeping flat on the floor, chewing equally, fixing malocclusion, and facial exercises for muscles.


----------



## raystar66 (Jul 5, 2022)

Would you make a thread on how to wear make up as a men without being spotted for wearing make up? Like talk about the mistakes you made and how you corrected them.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 6, 2022)

What do you do to keep the relationship exciting and make her think that you're not replaceable?
(Other than taking care of your looks)


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you find carnivore diet gets in the way of life like when you go out with friends, go on holidays etc?


----------



## freshpeppermint (Jul 6, 2022)

I am looking forward to the DHT and men's aging thread you plan to create. If you can also give us body count of after looksmaxx and before as someone above suggested. In one thread you mentioned you had a threesome, how do you get that? Maybe share a guide on that?

Also, do you know anything about facial massages for anti-aging? If you do, mind creating threads for these?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> would you like ever considering turning into a masculine brute and see what women you get?


No, not really. I guess I could still pull girls if I turned myself into an ogre but it wouldn't fit my personality at all would be strange to live in a body I can't associate with 



Optomisticel said:


> @Prettyboy
> 
> Thank you for the high quality posts.
> 
> ...


Good point lol The thread I made is more for seasoned lifters as that's the routine I'm following but I can make a guide on how I started off


Optomisticel said:


> Is it a respectable entry into developing a starter physique?


mmm I'm not trying to discredit bodyweight training - as I myself made a good use of it during covid lockdown, but I wouldn't recommend calisthenics for newbies. Bodyweight exercises have a long learning curve and it's hard to progressively overload with them, especially if you can't even do a pull up yet. I'd recommend going to gym instead and lift weights, it's a lot easier to build up your strength with weight lifting which you can later on translate into calisthenics if you wish to. Before covid I never seriously did calisthenics but still I had no problem doing muscle ups on the spot because my strength was already built up in the gym


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2022)

q1: do you brush teeth before or after breakfast
q2: when you shit, do you wipe your ass sitting or standing
q3: if you had a son, what would you name him


----------



## raystar66 (Jul 6, 2022)

Would you ever offer paid lookmaxing consults? I’ll be very interested in that to see how I could improve with your knowledge.


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 6, 2022)

Are the sides of your hair short or long


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jul 6, 2022)

What spices do you put on your meat when you cook.

Like ginger, tumeric, etc...

Do you use salt?


And do you care about potassium or no?


----------



## kokoszanel (Jul 6, 2022)

You're my mentor and inspiration.


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jul 6, 2022)

blackdoomer said:


> My mindset is horribly fucked lol. Negativity bias, hopelessness, and a tendency to give up easily. But once I start and see some progress it will motivate me to keep going.


you will keep getting disappointed if you think you'll make significant changes to your body in a short time span naturally


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Jul 6, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> you will keep getting disappointed if you think you'll make significant changes to your body in a short time span naturally


I know


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

Lars said:


> are you planning using your looks for money?


In short yes, I've already looked into multiple avenues but it's easier said than done 



Xangsane said:


> Why not? My friends are masc ogre types or soys.


I don't really like trad masc copers. They are almost always whiteknights and have fragile masculinity they always have to prove to others



NeoDandi said:


> How many followers (hopefully organic and not bought) do you have respectively on IG and TikTok?


Around 8.5k on insta, I don't post content on tiktok as of now, I might in the future 



blackdoomer said:


> What does your physique look like? Need motivation to not be fat anymore!!


tbh







blackdoomer said:


> Also, bro do you know anything about improving facial symmetry? So far I know about sleeping flat on the floor, chewing equally, fixing malocclusion, and facial exercises for muscles.


Depends on what kind of symmetry. I used to have it in my jaw because without ever acknowledging it, I always used to chew food with my right molars, causing my right masseter to be more developed than my left one. I managed to even them out with a year worth of chewing jawliner + gum



.... said:


> q1: brush teeth beforebreakfast


who even does that lol



.... said:


> q2: when you shit, do you wipe your ass sitting or standing


I like to use the bidet when I'm home, I don't like shitting at foreign places 



.... said:


> q3: if you had a son, what would you name him


Something that sounds the same in most languages. Although my name has versions in most languages, the form itself is very local. I'd prefer an international name



raystar66 said:


> Would you ever offer paid lookmaxing consults? I’ll be very interested in that to see how I could improve with your knowledge.


No, I'm happy to share the knowledge I know but I'm not interested in rating guys for bux



Laikyn said:


> Are the sides of your hair short or long


Mid length, with my curtains I ask my sides to be undercut with scissors (homogenous length, without fade)



Dragon5000 said:


> What spices do you put on your meat when you cook.


Nothing tbh, ketchup sometimes or sour cream



Dragon5000 said:


> Do you use salt?


Just a little bit, I naturally eat a lot of savoury food that has salt in it



Dragon5000 said:


> And do you care about potassium or no?


I don't really give much thought into it, I assume I get it by just eating enough food, it's abundant in almost everything


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Have you seen @Amnesia ’s physique? He looks very good and is a lifelong natural
> 
> My diet and nutritional beliefs are a dead giveaway I’ve never touched any gear in my life tbh. Carnivore would be an incredible waste on gear, especially if the goal is mass. Steroids and carbs go together like peanut butter and jelly. AAS make you extremely insulin sensitive (some compounds moreso than others). Insulin has cross-affinity for the IGF-1 receptor and plays a very large role in anabolism in a handful of other ways. Outside of manipulating water retention for photoshoots/shows, there's no reason to be eating low carbs on gear


You can be a carnivore dieter and a steroid user. Mike Matarazzo, Shawn Baker, and Liver King follow carnivore diet and none of them are natural. Steroids need calories + protein to do their job.

Personally though I think roiding is cucked because it's a _temporary gain for permanent side effects._

Many steroid abusers stay on testosterone the rest of their lives.

pete rubish had natty level of 800+. Went on steroids, came off for several months and did a pct and ended up at *38*.


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> In short yes, I've already looked into multiple avenues but it's easier said than done
> 
> 
> I don't really like trad masc copers. They are almost always whiteknights and have fragile masculinity they always have to prove to others
> ...


When I meant asymmetry I meant like one eye is higher than the other and some jaw assymetry related to chewing. Also, I have some nose and lip asymmetry but it's because my teeth are misaligned, looking into getting Invisalign for that.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> In short yes, I've already looked into multiple avenues but it's easier said than done
> 
> 
> I don't really like trad masc copers. They are almost always whiteknights and have fragile masculinity they always have to prove to others
> ...


Are you going into modelling?


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 6, 2022)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> You can be a carnivore dieter and a steroid user. Mike Matarazzo, Shawn Baker, and Liver King follow carnivore diet and none of them are natural. Steroids need calories + protein to do their job.
> 
> Personally though I think roiding is cucked because it's a _temporary gain for permanent side effects._
> 
> ...



This point is irrelevant, think about it like this. You are a serious looksmaxxer, you will eventually need to be on TRT as you get to a certain age right? So when that happens you will stay on testosterone for life. 

So what does it matter if you start doing it earlier?


----------



## Lars (Jul 7, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> In short yes, I've already looked into multiple avenues but it's easier said than done
> 
> 
> I don't really like trad masc copers. They are almost always whiteknights and have fragile masculinity they always have to prove to others
> ...


Pm me i have a nice idea for you


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 7, 2022)

Marco Polo said:


> What do you do to keep the relationship exciting and make her think that you're not replaceable?
> (Other than taking care of your looks)


Keeping a girl around is all about 

1) dickprinting her; size do matters but also you have to rawdog her as often as possible, fuck her like a primal animal because oxytocin is a very strong drug 

2) finding the ideal ratio of dark triad / golden retriever behaviour; you want to set boundaries and dominate her often but also be a sweet guy sometimes. Girls lose their mind from this paradoxical concoction, they feed off of emotions so it’s like cocaine to them



Chadethnic101 said:


> Do you find carnivore diet gets in the way of life like when you go out with friends, go on holidays etc?


I’d say rarely it is an inconveniance. People close to me already know about my eating habits, otherwise I can just ask for a meat dish wothout sides. In general I’m always open about it, I don’t hide it at all



freshpeppermint said:


> . If you can also give us body count of after looksmaxx and before as someone above suggested.


Mine would be misleading since I used to do ltrs back in my teens mostly irrespective of looksmaxxing as oppossed to looking for only flings nowadays. It would draw out an exponential graph but whatever. Looksmaxxing has helped me set the terms. I no longer have to conform to girl, I can play by my own rules and still end up with someone, for me this more important than just slaying 1 more girl



freshpeppermint said:


> In one thread you mentioned you had a threesome, how do you get that? Maybe share a guide on that?


I had it multiple times by now, never while in an ltr (I’m fairly skeptical of making that work, I’ve asked one of my back then girlfriend to do one but she refused due to jealousy). All the times I did it have the same setting, being on a night out on the city, chatting up two girls who are girlfriends and both of them happen to like me. With some booze involved, it’s definitely manageable. The first time it happened I met them at a bar, hanged out with them and then they invited me to their dorm room 



freshpeppermint said:


> Also, do you know anything about facial massages for anti-aging? If you do, mind creating threads for these?


My cosmetician mentioned them but I haven’t researched the topic yet. I might ask to tell me about it more the next time I visit her



VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> You can be a carnivore dieter and a steroid user. Mike Matarazzo, Shawn Baker, and Liver King follow carnivore diet and none of them are natural. Steroids need calories + protein to do their job.
> 
> Personally though I think roiding is cucked because it's a _temporary gain for permanent side effects._
> 
> ...


To be fair guys like Shawn Baker are oldcels (he is like 50 or whatever) so it’s understandable they run TRT. Going on roids while young and carnivore would be pointless


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 8, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Keeping a girl around is all about
> 
> 1) dickprinting her; size do matters but also you have to rawdog her as often as possible, fuck her like a primal animal because oxytocin is a very strong drug
> 
> ...


If your goal is to look like zyzz, your drug regime >>> your diet. Shawn Baker looks like this with a test level lower than the buzzfeed try guys.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> If your goal is to look like zyzz, your drug regime >>> your diet. Shawn Baker looks like this with a test level lower than the buzzfeed try guys.


I’ve already achieved Zyzz’s physique without touching any drugs. Why bother with endogenous hormones if I don’t have to, one less thing to worry about


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Jul 8, 2022)

have you ever had serious acne
did you ever do orthotropics bonesmashing or anything related
did you megadose any kind of mineral/vitamin/nutrient for whatever reason for a certain period of time
did you ever bulk or only '''''maingaining'''''


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

123123123 said:


> have you ever had serious acne


Cystic no, but I struggled with bad acne in 9-10th grade due pubertal hormonal changes



123123123 said:


> did you ever do orthotropics bonesmashing or anything related


I’ve made sure to always nose breath and push my tongue to the roof of my mouth but order than no. I never bonesmashed



123123123 said:


> did you megadose any kind of mineral/vitamin/nutrient for whatever reason for a certain period of time


From the top of my mind I’ve tried multiple grams of ascorbic acid (cope), beta carotine to achieve carotenosis (works), vitamin A for a short period of time to fix skin (works). I’ve also carb cycled a few times when I interrupted my usual low carb eating for a day and sent down hundreds of grams of carbs to abuse my elevated insulin sensitivity in order perform physically better for a short amount of time (works) 



123123123 said:


> did you ever bulk or only '''''maingaining'''''


Only for a very brief amount of time at the start of my gym journey. As bodyfat started to come up I’ve realized how bad idea bulking was. This was around when I’ve switched to carnivore, ever since I can build muscle and lose bodyfat simultanously so bulking is no longer in my vocabulary


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Jul 8, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Cystic no, but I struggled with bad acne in 9-10th grade due pubertal hormonal changes
> 
> 
> I’ve made sure to always nose breath and push my tongue to the roof of my mouth but order than no. I never bonesmashed
> ...


Did you try vit c megadose for nootropical benefit? Also did you experience any hair loss from the vitamin A?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

123123123 said:


> Did you try vit c megadose for nootropical benefit? Also did you experience any hair loss from the vitamin A?


For skin benefits but it’s cope, since I’ve learnt vitamin C need correlates with carb consumption. More isn’t better

The only ever time I experienced hair loss when I was on a cut with severe caloric restriction - retarded idea in retrospect. The key to fat loss is keeping your blood sugar low for most of the time and only elevating it before / after exercise. I can lose bodyfat this way with negligible caloric deficit


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 8, 2022)

Thoughts on protein shakes?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Thoughts on protein shakes?


I find them kinda redundant for daily use unless I have a really busy day, its easier and more satisfying to just eat solid food instead 

But I love to make occasional low carb desserts using protein powders, like waffles, pancakes or pudding


----------



## oldslapcel (Jul 8, 2022)

ill drop the million dollar question

I think you are literally the front example of what hardcore looksmaxxing dedication can get you to with discipline and a great motivator for all rotters on this site.

B..b..but.... after all of this effort

*How would you rate your happiness in a 0 to 10 scale? *_(before vs after looksmaxxing)_


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Jul 9, 2022)

Have you had your highlights done like this?


----------



## noobeater (Jul 12, 2022)

Do you do anything for your... penis? Or from your experience does that shit even matter?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 16, 2022)

123123123 said:


> View attachment 1772822
> 
> Have you had your highlights done like this?


Yes , almost exactly this way
I’m naturally a brunette which means shortly after getting the highlights the roots will turn dark again but it’s even better this way since only some strands in the curtains itselfs are light , the part of the hair that is hanging down on the sides


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

noobeater said:


> Do you do anything for your... penis? Or from your experience does that shit even matter?


The biggest boost you can do to your penis is being lean. It boosts both blood circulation and elevates androgen levels which both determine your erection quality. Eat a lot of saturated fat and cholesterol rich food, get a ton of vitamin D from sun exposure.

As for PE, I haven’t tried it yet as I’m satisfied with what I have length wise. Girth wise too, although that’s something that could always be greater


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jul 24, 2022)

oldslapcel said:


> ill drop the million dollar question
> 
> I think you are literally the front example of what hardcore looksmaxxing dedication can get you to with discipline and a great motivator for all rotters on this site.
> 
> ...


answer the question @Prettyboy


----------



## serbiangandy (Jul 24, 2022)

how would you rate your genetic base for looksmaxxing? Can anyone ascend to the degree you have?


----------



## Zures (Jul 24, 2022)

serbiangandy said:


> how would you rate your genetic base for looksmaxxing? Can anyone ascend to the degree you have?


ik i'm not him but have you seen his lower third at 17 and nowadays?
the change is so fcking massive but i dunno if it was his lower third maxxing routine or puberty (even tho after 17 nothing much really changes naturally)


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> answer the question @Prettyboy





oldslapcel said:


> ill drop the million dollar question
> 
> I think you are literally the front example of what hardcore looksmaxxing dedication can get you to with discipline and a great motivator for all rotters on this site.
> 
> ...


Around 5, but it’s independent from my looks. I was always pessimistic, melancholic since I was born.

If anything, I used to be happier a few years back because I knew significantly less about our world’s dark side and how adult’s life looks like. I’m in college and although I look forward into a good, well paying career, I hate the idea wagecucking for the next coming decades

I was the happiest around 10 - 14, before puberty really kicked in, I loved being a kid


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 24, 2022)

when you gonna die incel


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Around 5, but it’s independent from my looks. I was always pessimistic, melancholic since I was born.
> 
> If anything, I used to be happier a few years back because I knew significantly less about our world’s dark side and how adult’s life looks like. I’m in college and although I look forward into a good, well paying career, I hate the idea wagecucking for the next coming decades
> 
> I was the happiest around 10 - 14, before puberty really kicked in, I loved being a kid


whats your career or profession?


----------



## |Daddy_Zygos| (Jul 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


how long it took you to ascend bcs u look like you had acne and no bones before

Also where you Looksmaxing before joining this forum


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> whats your career or profession?


Finance



|Daddy_Zygos| said:


> how long it took you to ascend bcs u look like you had acne and no bones before
> 
> Also where you Looksmaxing before joining this forum


I fixed my acne by ditching plant foods 

The funny thing is I was very social in high school , much more than now so I could still pull decent girls. Fast forward now in college I’m not pressured anymore to be so I’ve regressed to my natural quiet self, meanwhile looksmaxxing. Now I no longer have to rely on being outgoing to get to know girls, I guess this was what I’ve been striving for


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Finance
> 
> 
> I fixed my acne by ditching plant foods
> ...


i got no bitches, you seen my face lad?

you think i could ascend with softmaxxing?


----------



## BoneDensity (Jul 24, 2022)

What car do u drive?


----------



## |Daddy_Zygos| (Jul 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Finance
> 
> 
> I fixed my acne by ditching plant foods
> ...


So you been doing well in your social life then

Also I've read some of your threads and it seems like you ascended to HTN to Chad in 1 year?

Is that true?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> i got no bitches, you seen my face lad?
> 
> you think i could ascend with softmaxxing?


Fix your acne, you have good coloring but you need to clear your skin asap



BoneDensity said:


> What car do u drive?


I got my license done but I don’t own a car since I live in a place where I don’t need one



|Daddy_Zygos| said:


> So you been doing well in your social life then
> 
> Also I've read some of your threads and it seems like you ascended to HTN to Chad in 1 year?
> 
> Is that true?


All these categories sound subjective to me , but based on my experiment on OLD and how I get treated irl I guess I must be in the top few % in the area. When I was 18 I got more than ten times less likes on tinder than now


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Fix your acne, you have good coloring but you need to clear your skin asap
> 
> 
> I got my license done but I don’t own a car since I live in a place where I don’t need one
> ...


I'm using retin-a and tazarotene

My acne usually goes away quick but I gotta keep using it after to prevent it from happening in the first place. I'm gonna leanmaxx and skinmaxx and I should be looking better I'm a few weeks

Should I wear 2inch lifts lad? My current ones are 1.3 inch but I can add more to it


----------



## BoneDensity (Jul 24, 2022)

do u wear lifts in ur everyday life? (not talking about clubs ofc)

If so how thick and in what shoes?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 25, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> I'm using retin-a and tazarotene
> 
> My acne usually goes away quick but I gotta keep using it after to prevent it from happening in the first place. I'm gonna leanmaxx and skinmaxx and I should be looking better I'm a few weeks
> 
> Should I wear 2inch lifts lad? My current ones are 1.3 inch but I can add more to it


2 inch lifts are a lot, do you think you could walk smotthly in them?



BoneDensity said:


> do u wear lifts in ur everyday life? (not talking about clubs ofc)
> 
> If so how thick and in what shoes?


No, I don't. I'm only wearing lifts in situations where height is very crucial (like clubs as you've noted). I have a pair of elevator dress shoes (normal dress shoes usually come with a ~ 1 inch heel, these add +1 inch to that - subtle but useful) which I sometimes use when I'm in suit.

As a rule of thumb, lifts are easier to pull of in the winter than summer as cold weather shoes go up higher at the ankles. You can easily put even 2 inches of lifts into chukka boots while you would struggle with even 1" in a pair of Vans. Wearing lifts in the winter has more merit as well since normies usually wear Timberlands with gigantic heels


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jul 25, 2022)

What is it like having a shiny name on a teenie site and what are your weaknesses?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 25, 2022)

What age did you become blackpilled?


Moment I went to 6th grade.




looksmax.org





Srs question not about diet or training. What age did you become black pilled.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 25, 2022)

when are you gonna die trucel


----------



## Deleted member 19905 (Jul 25, 2022)

I am carnivore get shit acne whats problem dairy?


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 25, 2022)

1. Which blackpill content creators you like to watch?

2. After passing the looks threshold, how important do you think is making a woman feel like you're much smarter than her in all aspects of life, making her feel like you brutally IQ mog her?


----------



## TrestIsBest (Jul 25, 2022)

123123123 said:


> View attachment 1772822
> 
> Have you had your highlights done like this?


It it possible to go to this from light blonde??
Looks great, similar to the hair my brother has


----------



## hockeyguy64785 (Jul 25, 2022)

What do you think of green tea / drinking tea in general


----------



## BiggestMoggerEver (Jul 25, 2022)

What's your hair routine ? What kind of shampoo are u using and at which frequency ? btw thanks for all your content, you bring a lot of value in this forum


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> What is it like having a shiny name on a teenie site and what are your weaknesses?


My biggest physicial weakness is lack of Achilles tendon mobility , biggest mental is very poor impulse control, I chimp out very easily



VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> What age did you become blackpilled?
> 
> 
> Moment I went to 6th grade.
> ...


In general or being part of the community? I never was naive even as a kid, I figured it out the world isnt fair. I found blackpilled spaces when I was 19



Daiquiris said:


> when are you gonna die trucel


2081 september





Marco Polo said:


> 1. Which blackpill content creators you like to watch?


I don’t really watch them. I’ve seen some videos of Wheat Waffles. Some CBP but I found him dumb 



Marco Polo said:


> 2. After passing the looks threshold, how important do you think is making a woman feel like you're much smarter than her in all aspects of life, making her feel like you brutally IQ mog her?


Its very annyoing if a girl is smarter than you 



hockeyguy64785 said:


> What do you think of green tea / drinking tea in general


I dont drink tea, it stains the teeth



BiggestMoggerEver said:


> What's your hair routine ? What kind of shampoo are u using and at which frequency ? btw thanks for all your content, you bring a lot of value in this forum


https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
#Haircare section


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 25, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> In general or being part of the community? I never was naive even as a kid, I figured it out the world isnt fair. I found blackpilled spaces when I was 19


In general. Shit hit me moment I hit 6th grade. I have a few moments that I recall well that stand out a ton. One being the type of girls that tormented me. The one that tormented me most was some fat chink, and usually the fatter and unattractive ones tended to be the rudest to me. Stacies actually often never acknowledged me and had far more pleasant characters. They never acted spiteful to me, a incel. That was one of the first blackpill experiences I had, and taught me that only a incels looksmatch goes out of their way to spite them.

Now that I am a lot more aware of the blackpill, my parents are honestly blackpilling as hell.

Oh and discovering nattyornot made me swallow it whole.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 25, 2022)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> In general. Shit hit me moment I hit 6th grade. I have a few moments that I recall well that stand out a ton. One being the type of girls that tormented me. The one that tormented me most was some fat chink, and usually the fatter and unattractive ones tended to be the rudest to me. Stacies actually often never acknowledged me and had far more pleasant characters. They never acted spiteful to me, a incel. That was one of the first blackpill experiences I had, and taught me that only a incels looksmatch goes out of their way to spite them.
> 
> Now that I am a lot more aware of the blackpill, my parents are honestly blackpilling as hell.
> 
> Oh and discovering nattyornot made me swallow it whole.


You need to be born disadvantaged in some way to realize how life is unfair and based on luck

Stacies often have great personalities because they experienced positivity in all their lives everywhere they went. There’s little reason to be hateful or mean towards others if you are not frustrated


----------



## GigaMachiavelli (Jul 25, 2022)

"_Ageing like wine_" 
Do you think your actual guides can work for the long term? Is that your goal? Average men hit the wall at 30 yo 
Also your posts are very hq


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 25, 2022)

can you take a unangled pic standing straight away from your camera physique shot


----------



## serbiangandy (Jul 25, 2022)

How long does beta carotene take to see real results? I’ve loaded at 100,000 IU and 20 mg of lycopene for 2 weeks and have been at 50,000 IU and 10 mg of lycopene for the last week. I can’t tell a difference in my palms but there is maybe a small change in my facial coloring.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 26, 2022)

How important is voice to a man's sex appeal in your opinion?


----------



## Lurkerslep (Jul 27, 2022)

When youre lifting do you focus more on lifting more weight or the contraction/pump? You do pretty low volume so its interesting that you can maintain a good physique.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 27, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think if you use DHT suppressing agents in your hair like Finasteride and RU58841 on top of not having bad balding genetics could allow you to keep your hair forever?


----------



## sebsyx (Aug 1, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Do you think if you use DHT suppressing agents in your hair like Finasteride and RU58841 on top of not having bad balding genetics could allow you to keep your hair forever?


In theory it's possible but in practice we don't really know


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 1, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You need to be born disadvantaged in some way to realize how life is unfair and based on luck
> 
> Stacies often have great personalities because they experienced positivity in all their lives everywhere they went. There’s little reason to be hateful or mean towards others if you are not frustrated


Best thing you can do is accept life is blatantly unfair. One of the most unfair things I see is Soy boys and tryguys with low t already norwooding in their 20s/30s. 

Meanwhile my dad is ultra high T(higher than fabien pelous levels of dimorphism) and still has a perfectly square norwood 0 without a grey hair in sight, still black hair at *almost 63.*


I personally attribute his genes to why I have such high T levels. On two separate blood tests with a not immaculate diet they were 887 and 873 I think. And my skull, hairline, are all overall similar to his, just not extreme like his. One time my mom was talking about transgender surgeries specifically about brow ridge removal. I said what that is and she said my brow ridge was quite large and prominent. Coincidentally my dad also hasva very prominent brow ridge.


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 8, 2022)

GigaMachiavelli said:


> "_Ageing like wine_"
> Do you think your actual guides can work for the long term? Is that your goal? Average men hit the wall at 30 yo
> Also your posts are very hq


My ultimate goal is keeping early 20s youthful looks for as long as possible, I have already wrote down an extensive list of things to do in order to achieve this



serbiangandy said:


> How long does beta carotene take to see real results? I’ve loaded at 100,000 IU and 20 mg of lycopene for 2 weeks and have been at 50,000 IU and 10 mg of lycopene for the last week. I can’t tell a difference in my palms but there is maybe a small change in my facial coloring.


My skin gets orangeish after like 2 weeks. Ngl you arent the first guy who says they dont see a big difference, for me it’s really visible, other people have also told me about it 



Marco Polo said:


> How important is voice to a man's sex appeal in your opinion?


Underrated thing that matters a lot. I’ve read somewhere many actors lost their jobs when movies started getting sound because their voices didn't live up to what people expected



Lurkerslep said:


> When youre lifting do you focus more on lifting more weight or the contraction/pump? You do pretty low volume so its interesting that you can maintain a good physique.


I’ve already capped the weights I’m using and caloric intake because I don’t want to get bigger. 



enchanted_elixir said:


> Do you think if you use DHT suppressing agents in your hair like Finasteride and RU58841 on top of not having bad balding genetics could allow you to keep your hair forever?


In entirely depends on whether you have the MBP gene and how sensitive your hair follicles are to androgens. Everybody’s hair takes a toll from androgens, but some people are lucky and this process doesn’t even show that much visibile signs for decades. On the other end there are people who already bald very aggresively in their late teens; for them even dutasteride’s 97% 5alpha reductase inhibition wouldn’t help, they would still lose hair


----------



## capybara (Aug 11, 2022)

Which jawliner hardness should I use there's beginner advance and expert; or is the gum better?


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Aug 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> My ultimate goal is keeping early 20s youthful looks for as long as possible, I have already wrote down an extensive list of things to do in order to achieve this


Is the list anything beyond just taking finasteride, + using sunscreen and tretinoin everyday? Asking in case I'm missing some important info on anti-ageing.


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 12, 2022)

capybara said:


> Which jawliner hardness should I use there's beginner advance and expert; or is the gum better?


Id chew gum first then order an advanced jawliner along the way; then go expert some months later



LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> Is the list anything beyond just taking finasteride, + using sunscreen and tretinoin everyday? Asking in case I'm missing some important info on anti-ageing.


The holy trinity of anti aging is

- keep yourself lean (nutrition)
- skincare (preserving collagen - tretinoin & diet among others, preventing photoaging - sun protection, wrinkle prevention)
- keeping hair (5 alpha reductase inhibition if necessary) + avoiding facial / bodyhair


----------



## Marco Polo (Aug 12, 2022)

1. For HTN+, do you think playing a musical instrument like the piano or a guitar is a Halo?

2. What do you think about video games, a harmless fun cope or a cope that rots your life away?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 12, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Id chew gum first then order an advanced jawliner along the way; then go expert some months later
> 
> 
> The holy trinity of anti aging is
> ...


Eating dietary fat. That's one benefit to carnivore, it's much better for your teeth. Truth be told, dental health is 90% diet and genes. If you gave up sugar, your dentist wouldn't have jeans more expensive than your car.










Big Lenny actually hasn't been to a dentist in 30 years, yet his teeth are perfectly white.

I'm actually not kidding, he doesn't go to a dentist.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Aug 12, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Id chew gum first then order an advanced jawliner along the way; then go expert some months later
> 
> 
> The holy trinity of anti aging is
> ...


Good trinity


----------



## JustOneQuestion (Aug 16, 2022)

yo wassup man ive been reading your threads for a while and honestly you give the most insightful advice on the forum if only every post was like yours. Anyways I want to know what type of bb creams and concealers you recommend as they can ascend eye area? Anything that gives like smooth skin and rosy cheeks but doesn't look like makeup like more natural you feel me. Also know any good green/hazel eye contacts. Reference for all this I'm about light brown/ tan skin .


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Aug 17, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


@Prettyboy check pms rq I have a question


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Id chew gum first then order an advanced jawliner along the way; then go expert some months later
> 
> 
> The holy trinity of anti aging is
> ...


how do u obtain Tretinoin without prescription?


----------



## jfcage (Oct 2, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> how do u obtain Tretinoin without prescription?


Just like how you obtain roids and SARMS

You order it from the internet






Home - GymPharmacy


We are still updating photos and content on the site, you will see updates over the next few days. We will be adding categories for now please search for your




gympharmacy.com


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 2, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Just like how you obtain roids and SARMS
> 
> You order it from the internet
> 
> ...


ty brocel


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 2, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Just like how you obtain roids and SARMS
> 
> You order it from the internet
> 
> ...





Marsiere214 said:


> ty brocel


have u tried it?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 2, 2022)

@Prettyboy how often do u recommend using tretinoid?


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> @Prettyboy how often do u recommend using tretinoid?


Depends on how your skin reacts to it, everyone is different, just look at this poll






If you havent used it before I’d recommend using it just once a week in the beginning, see how you react to it (do you get irritation etc), then if you’re fine you can do 2-3x per weak and then perhaps after some time daily if you it doesn’t causes you problems

The more frequently you want to use it, the better the remaining part of your skincare have to be (like proper moisturisation is essential)

I personally use it every other day at the moment, used it once a week during summer


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 2, 2022)

from a protein and nutrient standpoint what’s a better source, chicken or fish in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Joined this forum 1 year ago on this day
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-1-y...te-current-looksmaxxing-stack-routine.527007/
> 
> 
> ...


mirin post bhai


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Oct 3, 2022)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> Eating dietary fat. That's one benefit to carnivore, it's much better for your teeth. Truth be told, dental health is 90% diet and genes. If you gave up sugar, your dentist wouldn't have jeans more expensive than your car.
> 
> View attachment 1820987
> 
> ...



I did not at all expect a guy with HGH gut that bad to provide a few actually useful gems about dental hygiene.


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Oct 3, 2022)

When you hit the club what do you drink and is there any particular reason or advantage why?


----------



## ascension! (Oct 14, 2022)

@Prettyboy

*Skincare & Anti-aging*
What do you think about red light therapy, diet rich in Vitamin E & Retinol, exposure to sunlight, multivitamin or peptide facial serums, urea-containing moisturizing cream and powder or cuts of meat rich in collagen when it comes to Skincare & Anti-aging?

*Facial & Bone-development*
What influence could the release of my tongue tie and all the tension of my entire body have when it comes to my facial and bone development? Since these exist as a tensegrity structure, which means that when there is no additional stress on the system the bones naturally return to their positions.

What about Mewing?

*Body, Frame & Androgens*
What program can I start for all my newbie gains? PPL? How should I focus evenly so that I can train all my muscle groups and optimize their growth? How can I balance my muscles (left and right) and line up my lifts? It's my main problems when I go to the gym. What are the most recommended/best exercises for: shoulders, back, abs, quads, calves, chest, neck, arms (biceps and triceps), glutes and harmstrings?

Already in training and growing all these muscles, what should I do in order to build an aesthetic body in V-taper look and increase my frame? In addition to my maximization of my Testosterone and GH levels.

How can I maximize my DHT levels/production in puberty? DHT gels?

Thoughts on this?








Some real based natty supplements that will have you glowing with high T(from my experiece, years of supps.)


First of all, I will start off mentioning that in ancient hunter gatherer days, human beings drank raw animal blood and obviously had the highest T levels in history. They were pure machines with cannonball fists and jaws like gorillas or baboons. Well how can you get those lost minerals from...




looksmax.org


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 15, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Have you seen @Amnesia ’s physique? He looks very good and is a lifelong natural
> 
> My diet and nutritional beliefs are a dead giveaway I’ve never touched any gear in my life tbh. Carnivore would be an incredible waste on gear, especially if the goal is mass. Steroids and carbs go together like peanut butter and jelly. AAS make you extremely insulin sensitive (some compounds moreso than others). Insulin has cross-affinity for the IGF-1 receptor and plays a very large role in anabolism in a handful of other ways. Outside of manipulating water retention for photoshoots/shows, there's no reason to be eating low carbs on gear


Holy fk I’ve read that paragraph on r/steroids, did you write this over there too or just copy?


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Oct 25, 2022)

@Prettyboy 

1. Pork is much cheaper than beef where I live. Is one of them "better" from a health/age/looksmaxxing perspective than the other?

2. Do you eat all of the fat that is attached to a cut of meat (like a pork chop) or do you just eat the meat itself and dispose of the fat?


----------



## softlysoftly (Oct 25, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> from a protein and nutrient standpoint what’s a better source, chicken or fish in your opinion?


fish especially fish like salmon because it is way more nutrient dense than chicken 
it like has more vit d, leucine, omega 3s, higher B12, and also has less cholesterol and saturated fat than chicken so fish like salmon beats chicken anyday


----------



## softlysoftly (Oct 25, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Pork is much cheaper than beef where I live. Is one of them "better" from a health/age/looksmaxxing perspective than the other?


beef is way more nutrient dense


----------



## ascension! (Oct 29, 2022)

ascension! said:


> @Prettyboy
> 
> *Skincare & Anti-aging*
> What do you think about red light therapy, diet rich in Vitamin E & Retinol, exposure to sunlight, multivitamin or peptide facial serums, urea-containing moisturizing cream and powder or cuts of meat rich in collagen when it comes to Skincare & Anti-aging?
> ...


@Prettyboy


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 3, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> @Prettyboy
> 
> 1. Pork is much cheaper than beef where I live. Is one of them "better" from a health/age/looksmaxxing perspective than the other?


Beef is superior from every nutritional standpoint as it is a ruminant opposed to pork. Ruminants have better fat than omnivores

Beef lard has a much more favourable fat profile than pork (less omega6 and other inflammatory things)

Pork is cheaper but it is inferior to beef



Tobias Fünke said:


> 2. Do you eat all of the fat that is attached to a cut of meat (like a pork chop) or do you just eat the meat itself and dispose of the fat?


I eat it all as I use fat as main my source of energy. I choose the fattiness of my cuts based on my energy needs


----------



## krisal (Nov 3, 2022)

@Prettyboy concealer or bb cream for undereyes? Have you tried blush for undertones


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 2, 2022)

krisal said:


> @Prettyboy concealer or bb cream for undereyes?


In general for the average young guy only BB cream for the whole face should be more than enough. I'd recommend specific undereye concealer for them if your under eye dark circles are death tier






Personally I stick with BB and use vitamin C + E serums on my undereyes to lighten it



krisal said:


> Have you tried blush for undertones


I have but didn't like it. I think it's very pheno dependent whether blush looks good on you or not.


----------



## igbekele007 (Dec 2, 2022)

@Prettyboy I have the discipline to eat in a deficit and do morning fasted cardio on a cut the only thing that challenges me is the brain fog I get.

I am an engineer so my brain needs to be firing. Some days the fog is so intense even Modafinil cannot really fix it. It makes me work like a zombie.

How do I get rid of the brainfog? Stimulants?


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Dec 2, 2022)

Did your face(chin, mandible etc) changed since you were 18-19 years old? If so, how much change?


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Dec 4, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> Did your face(chin, mandible etc) changed since you were 18-19 years old? If so, how much change?


@Prettyboy


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

igbekele007 said:


> @Prettyboy I have the discipline to eat in a deficit and do morning fasted cardio on a cut the only thing that challenges me is the brain fog I get.
> 
> I am an engineer so my brain needs to be firing. Some days the fog is so intense even Modafinil cannot really fix it. It makes me work like a zombie.
> 
> How do I get rid of the brainfog? Stimulants?


Instead of doing the morning cardio fasted, I would add a meal beforehand that contains protein and and fat, whilst no carbohydrates. The protein coming in will protect your muscle mass better, while consuming fat after not eating for the duration of sleeping kickstarts your body into viewing fat as it’s source or energy. The fat from the breakfast should be used up quickly, then your body looks for your own fat deposits for energy.

Caffeine does improve my focusing ability in great amounts (I sometimes consume pre-workouts when I need to do deal with something mentally taxing, as those products often contain 300 mg of it in one serving) 

The stimulant expert of the forum is @TsarTsar444 , a future doctor struggling with ADHD, he could give better insight on them than me.


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> Did your face(chin, mandible etc) changed since you were 18-19 years old? If so, how much change?





GandyIsNormie said:


> @Prettyboy


They definitely changed a lot for the better. In general everything became more angular, my chin got wider (from being pointier before), parallel to leaning down my baby fat got away from my cheeks, giving me deep hollow cheeks 









My ramus got longer and lot more pronounced, along with my hyoid being stiffer. Overall the added muscle mass coming from putting on muscle in general and directly hitting my jaw muscles with chewing exercises is now stretching out my skin much more than before, giving me a vers defined look


----------



## Umbra (Dec 11, 2022)

With what hand do you wipe your ass???


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Dec 11, 2022)

I think a crappy frame is the biggest incel trait for the fact you can't really fraud a shitty frame.


A bad face can be fixed with surgery. Sure you can't fix your phenotype if it's death tier, but you can fix your face with surgery. However you cannot fraud small wrists, small hands. It also likely means your pubertal T was bad. I'm an ecto with small hands and wrists, my dick isn't very big...




looksmax.org





Why the so sad react man? Although at least I know your not sleeping in the closet like everyone else.


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

Umbra said:


> With what hand do you wipe your ass???


I’m a sophisticated bidetmaxxer



VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> I think a crappy frame is the biggest incel trait for the fact you can't really fraud a shitty frame.
> 
> 
> A bad face can be fixed with surgery. Sure you can't fix your phenotype if it's death tier, but you can fix your face with surgery. However you cannot fraud small wrists, small hands. It also likely means your pubertal T was bad. I'm an ecto with small hands and wrists, my dick isn't very big...
> ...


Because I’m a wristcel myself and know how much it sucks. At least the rest of my frame is decent. Having a small frame is an unfixable critical failo, you will always be seen as a kid


----------



## Umbra (Dec 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I’m a sophisticated bidetmaxxer


Jokes aside

How do you know if an ethnic girl is ltr material? You seem to know your way around black girls. 

I can literally imagine what happens after death, the most schizo shit, but i can never imagine a white girl in 2022 that isn't a whore and is good ltr material


----------



## jfcage (Dec 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I’m a sophisticated bidetmaxxer
> 
> 
> Because I’m a wristcel myself and know how much it sucks. At least the rest of my frame is decent. Having a small frame is an unfixable critical failo, you will always be seen as a kid


What was your wrist size before gymcelling and what is now?


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

Umbra said:


> Jokes aside
> 
> How do you know if an ethnic girl is ltr material? You seem to know your way around black girls.


You need to be studyinng at an university that has foreign students. This situations preselects girls that are high quality for you because else they wouldn’t have earnt their stipend to study in Europe in the first place



jfcage said:


> What was your wrist size before gymcelling and what is now?


I never measured it but it was always pathetix and I’m certain it hasn’t grown a millimeter since stepping into the gym. My clavicles did widen a lot as did my ribcage expand but wrists are the same


----------



## jfcage (Dec 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You need to be studyinng at an university that has foreign students. This situations preselects girls that are high quality for you because else they wouldn’t have earnt their stipend to study in Europe in the first place
> 
> 
> I never measured it but it was always pathetix and I’m certain it hasn’t grown a millimeter since stepping into the gym. My clavicles did widen a lot as did my ribcage expand but wrists are the same


I am pretty sure your wrist can grow at least 1 cm after gymcelling. But only if you were skinny before


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

jfcage said:


> I am pretty sure your wrist can grow at least 1 cm after gymcelling. But only if you were skinny before


Also, am I the only one who’s supposed prenatal T signalling traits are all over the place?

My digit ratio is almost foid tier, my tarse is long, my wrists are thin, my p is long, my ankles are thin, clavicles above average width etc 

It’s like almost completely random for me


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Dec 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I’m a sophisticated bidetmaxxer
> 
> 
> Because I’m a wristcel myself and know how much it sucks. At least the rest of my frame is decent. Having a small frame is an unfixable critical failo, you will always be seen as a kid


It also means your much more likely to be injured. See deontay wilder and how many times he broke his right hand. Glad to see someone else who knows the brutality of the wrist and hand pill.


----------



## NFA PB (Dec 11, 2022)

pics before/after latisse?

isn't overkill dying lashes+wearing mascara? I;m thinking of doing one or the other


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 12, 2022)

@ascension!

Follow up here

The RDA for vitamin A is set lower than actual good intake and hypervitamonosis A is fear mongered too much despite how improbable it is even if you consume lots of liver. To induce acute toxicity, you would have to consume 100 000 IUs of retinol for months (the quantity found in 1kg of chicken liver)

An article with lots of info about vitamin:
https://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/abcs-of-nutrition/vitamin-a-saga/

I would recommend to eat at least 200 grams of liver per week

————————

First you need to ensure you are getting in enough protein (2 * your bodyweight in kilogram ~= grams of protein you should be eating per day). Since you are still growing, I wouldn’t recommend going low carb yet. Don’t eat gluten but consume carbs up until the point they don’t make you fat. Make sure to fill the rest of your calories with mostly saturated fat, it’s very important for hormone production. Watch your omega 3:6 ratio

————————

It’s lot easier to supplement carotenoids tbh

I guess you could hit the numbers for beta carotene if you eat sweet potatoes, carrots and pumpkin regularly

A single lycopene tablet has 15 mg for comparison


----------



## Jarate (Dec 12, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> They definitely changed a lot for the better. In general everything became more angular, my chin got wider (from being pointier before), parallel to leaning down my baby fat got away from my cheeks, giving me deep hollow cheeks
> 
> View attachment 1990907
> View attachment 1990908
> ...


holy shit that means jawliner actually works and does not bloat your face


----------



## ascension! (Dec 17, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> @ascension!
> 
> Follow up here
> 
> ...


Do you have any other article or could you personally guide me to properly adjust my macronutrients according to my caloric intake (in grams)?

So, would you say that 200-500 grams of beef/chicken liver (which is better?) would be enough to have and maintain a good intake of Vitamin A for that week?

In general, what is the best type of cooking so as not to lose all the nutrients of said food? I managed to convince my mom to cook my foods with GHEE and coconut oil for better absorption of nutrients, not vegetable oils. *W mom.

What do you think about this cod liver oil?*








Lysi - Cod Liver Oil Natural Lemon-Mint Flavor


Strengthen your joints, eyes & immune system with our lemon mint cod liver oil. Shop from our online store Lysi Life and get the best cod liver oil.




lysi.us




*Do you think it helps me achieve a good daily intake of Omega 3:6?*

What is the best carotenoid complex (supplement) out there?


----------



## ascension! (Jan 2, 2023)

Thoughts on this cream?
View attachment 8809844990728.webp

Is it fagot-ish?


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 2, 2023)

have u ever had a virgin village teen  with no internet🥹 n a chad father🫡?


----------



## Prettyboy (Monday at 1:40 PM)

ascension! said:


> Do you have any other article or could you personally guide me to properly adjust my macronutrients according to my caloric intake (in grams)?


https://looksmax.org/threads/a-comprehensive-guide-to-essential-nutrients.499467/



ascension! said:


> So, would you say that 200-500 grams of beef/chicken liver (which is better?) would be enough to have and maintain a good intake of Vitamin A for that week?


Yes, that’s perfect
Eggs also contain vitamin A, you can use those too



ascension! said:


> In general, what is the best type of cooking so as not to lose all the nutrients of said food? I managed to convince my mom to cook my foods with GHEE and coconut oil for better absorption of nutrients, not vegetable oils. *W mom.*


Butter or tallow (beef fat) are the best

Pork and chicken lard are high in omega6 but are still much better than any plant fat, including coconut



ascension! said:


> *What do you think about this cod liver oil?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cod liver and it’s oil have stupid amount of omega3. Only consume very little at a time



ascension! said:


> What is the best carotenoid complex (supplement) out there?


Doesn’t matter. Dude you are overthinking it, just buy whatever product contains it. They usually come in 15mg tablets



ascension! said:


> Thoughts on this cream?
> View attachment 2024576
> 
> Is it fagot-ish?


You need to test which bb cream is the best for your skin tone, there’s no universal product for everyone. I like yves rocher’s the most

That cream does seems to be beige colored though, that’s not ideal for winter. Our skin is paler in cold months so a bb cream with cold rosy undertone is better, it looks less artificial

Keep the warm beige cream for summer when you got a tan


----------



## igbekele007 (Monday at 1:41 PM)

@Prettyboy 

is your undertone-maxxing stack still beta-carotene and lycopene pills? Or has it changed?

How about having an overload phase and then cruising?


----------



## Prettyboy (Monday at 1:50 PM)

igbekele007 said:


> @Prettyboy
> 
> is your undertone-maxxing stack still beta-carotene and lycopene pills? Or has it changed?


Yup, I still do 30mg of beta carotene and 20mg of lycopene a day, combined with a few minutes tanning session once a week aided with 25mcg of injectable melanotan2 (for winter maintenance, I have built up the dose during last summer)



igbekele007 said:


> How about having an overload phase and then cruising?


Overloading for a week or two 60mg (100 000 IU) has worked for me giving a very strong warm undertone in no time but ultimately I don’t there’s a point rushing it, it gradually builds up anyways


----------



## Birdcell (Monday at 1:50 PM)

Do you believe in the BBC theory ?


----------



## ascension! (Monday at 3:40 PM)

Prettyboy said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/a-comprehensive-guide-to-essential-nutrients.499467/


Thanks.


Prettyboy said:


> Yes, that’s perfect
> Eggs also contain vitamin A, you can use those too
> 
> Butter or tallow (beef fat) are the best
> ...


10 mL - one tbsp contains 2162 mg of Omega 3, is that too much?


Prettyboy said:


> Doesn’t matter. Dude you are overthinking it, just buy whatever product contains it. They usually come in 15mg tablets
> 
> You need to test which bb cream is the best for your skin tone, there’s no universal product for everyone. I like yves rocher’s the most
> 
> ...


Can I share my skin tone through PMs? I think I don't need to tan, I just need a carotenoid glow to enhance my undertones.

So, are there ideal colorings for the different seasons of the year?

I don't want to bother you anymore, but besides diet (following yours atm, but I still don't know if it will be carnivore-based only yet since I need carbs for my growth, no?), *but what else can I do for Puberty maxxing?* I mean, what about peptides, sports, posture, etc.


----------



## ascension! (Wednesday at 9:57 PM)

Thoughts on D.U.P. programme by David Laid for Gym maxxing?


----------

